

Show HN: Gistdeck - Presentation Software for Gists - craigkerstiens
https://gistdeck.herokuapp.com/

======
prezjordan
Very nice, but the only way to make this effective is for everyone to have
this bookmarklet installed. I supposed you could put a link at the top of your
gist, though.

Nice job!

------
danskil
Looks great, is it bad i'm already wishing it could export to pdf for
speakerdeck? Does that defeat the simplicity?

~~~
nzoschke
This is at odds with the simplicity, but there's no question that an artifact
of the enhanced version is important for publishing a slide deck.

Quick tests with the Chrome "Print to PDF" and a "convert to PDF" extension
failed miserably...

------
iand
Doesn't work for me - get the reformatted page but keys don't work. Linux FF
10.0.5

~~~
nzoschke
Thanks for the feedback, I haven't tested in Firefox yet.

<https://github.com/nzoschke/gistdeck/issues/5>

